# Control Tomb Raider: Legend



## kalxen (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi!
I bought the game "Tomb Raider: Legend" but I'm not familiar with the terms used in the Control Menu such as "Advanced Hold", "Advanced Toggle". For the moment, I only use my keyboard  , but I'm looking for something else so I will be able to enjoy the game more. What are these terms?  
Furthermore when I use a gamepad it doesn't work correctly and cannot take advantage of all its keys. Why is this happening?


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

I'm using the keyboard/mouse to play Legend with the standard WASD keys. It takes a bit of getting used to, you have to be aware of the direction Lara is facing to keep oriented. 

I can't comment on the Advanced Hold/Toggle options, perhaps that's a carry-over from some console version...I couldn't tell that enabling those really did much. I left everything pretty much default. 

You can configure the controls on the PC version to whatever you'd like, though, it's fully customizable.

The control scheme is better than Angel of Darkness, but it does take a bit of practice.

When you use the gamepad, be sure to choose that option in the Control menu.


----------



## kalxen (Oct 29, 2005)

I think the Angel of Darkness was easier to control. I have the feeling that something in control configuration is different, more difficult I would say or at least you have to get familiar with the new keyboard controls. Don't you think?  
It gives me a hard time trying to play the game! :down:


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

kalxen said:


> at least you have to get familiar with the new keyboard controls. Don't you think?
> It gives me a hard time trying to play the game! :down:


Yes, that's what I'm saying, it takes some time to get used to. The arrow keys are a pain if your trying to control the classic Tomb Raider way.

If you use the WASD keyboard keys, and use the mouse to control the camera, it won't take you long to get the hang of it. Use the mouse to get behind Lara's back whenever you can, then the W key will always be forward. This applies when she is jumping from ledges, too. Control the camera and you can control Lara.

(Ain't gona post no Easter bunny smilies )


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

As for the game pad... It may be drivers.. Your set up.. Or it could be too old and the game just doesn't like it..

My racing wheel can work fine for some new games, but not for others.. 
Funny thing is, the manufacturer says it won't work on an XP machine, yet I use it all the time.. Strange huh?

Yes TRL does take getting used to, That camera has caused me some goofs.. 
I keep thinking the direction is based on Laura, but it's not. It's based on the camera location.. 

Oh well, at least it looks nice.


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

Super-D-38 said:


> That camera has caused me some goofs..
> I keep thinking the direction is based on Laura, but it's not. It's based on the camera location.. .


An excellent observation! 
I thought the same, and constantly kept re-orienting the camera with the mouse so that W would be forward for Lara, but I just experimented and adapted. Now that you've posted that gem it all makes more sense. I never thought of it as camera-based, just Lara's-back-based 
:up:


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

(BTW, Super-D-38 : Never, but NEVER refer to Croft as "Laura".

It's *Lara*. A Brittish thing, you know.

You could end up in Hades for eternity if a true fan caught you at that  )


----------



## kalxen (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm using Logitech Cordeless Rumblepad II with Vibration gamepad. It's new to the market and I don't think this is has to do with my hard time playing the game. I think this is happening as a result of the game bad control "design".  
I was anxiously waiting for the Legend to come out to the market but now I feel dissapointed!


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

RT said:


> (BTW, Super-D-38 : Never, but NEVER refer to Croft as "Laura".
> 
> It's *Lara*. A Brittish thing, you know.
> 
> You could end up in Hades for eternity if a true fan caught you at that  )


Oh I know, it was a typo.. You can read in my other posts it's Lara.. Some times my fingers just go on their own..


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

LOL, ok


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

kalxen, I've finally found out one thing you were asking about.

Advanced Toggle allows Lara to keep her weapon drawn until you press the G (Lock Target button) key to holster them.

Advanced Hold means you have to hold the G key down or she will holster immediately.

I can see the point of the Toggle, but don't see why the Hold function...

Plus I have no idea how this would work on the gamepad, it's whatever Lock Target is to preform those functions.


----------



## Ages (May 2, 2006)

I just downloaded the demo. I am a lefty so I don't use WASD, I use the arrow keys. 

My problem is that apparently, the key config won't accept the arrow keys as valid input. I like what I have seen so far with the game, but I won't buy it if I can't use my arrow keys. The arrow keys seem to be the only thing not accepted to use for config. Does this sound right?


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

Welcome aboard Ages

The arrows work in the full game as up, down, left, right as you would think. As I recall they worked in the demo as well.

Are you trying to reassign the arrow keys, or do you mean they don't work for you at all?


----------



## Ages (May 2, 2006)

I am trying to assign left right up down to the arrow keys intsead of using wasd. When I click to reassign, it won't recognize the arrow keys input. Is there a console that I can manually assign keyboard config? Such as, -- bind uparrow "up", etc.?

Thanks for the welcome RT and the quick response!


----------



## Ages (May 2, 2006)

I am trying to reassign up down right left to the arrow keys from WASD. I use them for Counter-Strike so I know they work.

Thanks for the quick reply and the welcome aboard!


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

Ages said:


> I am trying to reassign up down right left to the arrow keys from WASD. !


If I'm reading you right, you actually shouldn't have to re-config anything. The arrow keys default to the same as WASD. You can use either WASD *OR* arrow keys.

Arrow keys default to up, down, as does W (up), A (down), etc for S, D and the other obvious arrows.
They are identical, by default, standard setting. Right out of the box.


----------



## Ages (May 2, 2006)

Thanks RT! I will take the plunge and buy the game then. I rented it for the XBOX and really like the gameplay. But I can't stand playing with a controller. Gotta have the keyboard.


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

You're welcome, Ages!

Just in case you're wondering about how the game will run on your system, here's a handy system analyzer from Eidos. The graphic shown is my system results.

​
Click on the image​
Hope you enjoy this fun (but kinda short) Tomb Raider!


----------

